# Range finder, Which one?



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Any of you have a preferred range finder?


----------



## Chris Bergner (Aug 14, 2012)

Also interested, I would prefer buying 1 to use for deer hunting bow + gun, and also for dog training. I do use gmap pedometer to look up distances on things, but i'd rather do it in the field.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

You can spend almost any amount of money on a rangefinder but I wouldn't. I have an old and not expensive Bushnell and every time I have checked it at a measured distance it has been spot on. Go look at some and buy whatever you like but I think they are all good enough for hunting, dog training, etc.

JMHO, Good Luck. Alan


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I also have a cheap Bushnell and it has served me well. It has been very accurate on distances and has never failed in either hot or cold weather.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Bushnell, if you get the better golf ones that measure slope they are deadly accurate to about 400 yds. If money were no object then it would be a set of Leica binos/rangefinders

I have an inexpensive Bushnell and use it more for laughs then anything else, after years of golf I can guestimate yardages inside of 150 yds within 10yds..probably even better since I had cataract surgery


----------



## james durfee (Oct 23, 2013)

Here's a good one. It has the capability to give you accurate distance up and down hill and from an elevated position. When I used to bow hunt, I had one of these, and they are spot on.
http://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Scout-Laser-Rangefinder-Black/dp/B00AMPJU4K/ref=dp_ob_title_sports


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

I just ordered a Bushnell 550 from Cabelas on-line on sale for $98. It is the one in the gift box. I guess they had a bunch left over from Christmas. They are selling the same model in their stores, without the gift box, for $179. Go figure.....


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks to all for the comments.....!


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Use a Bushnell one that is made for golf with the slope and pin seeker technology. I also use it for bow/rifle hunting too. Primarily bought for golf but has held up great for 5 years and gets a lot of use and abuse in and out of the golf cart cubby hole. Battery life is good and locks onto target great.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

DavidC said:


> I just ordered a Bushnell 550 from Cabelas on-line on sale for $98. It is the one in the gift box. I guess they had a bunch left over from Christmas. They are selling the same model in their stores, without the gift box, for $179. Go figure.....


David, 
Thanks, after researching, I too ordered one of these....they are priced right and will more than meet my needs....thanks for the information!


----------



## Duckman49 (May 2, 2012)

We use Nikon and love them


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

Swampcollielover: I received mine yesterday and used it today in a group training session. It performed as expected, and it was nice to be able to share with the group exactly how long each mark was. Glad I was able to help out a fellow Missourian. I was born and raised in Liberty, MO, just north of KC.


----------

